# vsftpd und user einrichten



## Stealthy (8. März 2004)

Hallo,

habe nach dem Debian HowTo den vsftpd installiert un füge mit einem script user hinzu .. diese haben das verzeichniss /home/username .. dort können sie ja uppen un downloaden  und löschen und alles ..

so weit so gut .. will nun aber gern einen user haben der den ganzen Server sieht .. also der auf dem ganzen server alles machen kann also voll zugriff .. wollte fragen wie ich den einrichte am besten.

un dann hätte ich gern das ein user in dem verzeichniss forum nur uploaden und downloaden kann, aber nichts löschen .. das ist mir eigentlich das wichtigste .. wie mache ich das


----------



## Ben Ben (9. März 2004)

was meinst du mit "den ganzen Server"?
quasi all das was du siehst wenn du dich
per ssh auf der shell einloggst?

du könntest mal probieren mit mount --bind die komplette platte in das Homeverzeichnis des Users zu legen.
Brauchst du aber eigentlich nur wenn du den User in die "chroot"-Liste
eingetragen hast, weil sonst kann er sein Home-Verzeichnis sowieso
verlassen und auf der ganzen Platte rumturnen.


----------

